# Trucks vs. Vans?



## johnny roofer (Nov 13, 2011)

What do you guys preffer?
I have 2 - 1 ton diesel trucks with side mounted tool boxes, I can keep most of our tools in the boxes, I like the ability to tow, 4x4 is a huge perk where I live, and the payload is much higher for extra bundles/plywood etc.

I also have a 3/4 ton cargo van. I like that you can leave everything in it, compressor, hoses, etc. My guys prefer it because almost anything that they think they need is in there, and in the winter time everything is warm (compressor, air lines etc.). It is also great for advertising because it is like a mobile billboard.

I will be expanding this coming year and I am battling myself with this question.

Your thoughts?


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

This is a C&P of my replies on another forum for the topic that was just discussed abotu a week ago.. 

It's like you read my mind, I was pondering this very thought as I was driving around this morning. 

There are obviously benefits to either. Vans are great for tools because you can keep everything locked up and water tight inside. Trucks are better for material delivery with the open backs. Vans are not great for crews since you can really only fit 3 in the front. I suppose you could fit one or two in the back, but then you lose alot of room for tools or storage. 

I have plywood shelves built in the back of my vans, at the bottom so you can slide in 10-15 sheets of ply or some ISO or other 4x8 products. This elevation of the floor prevents the installation of seats in the back. 

Depending on how large your crew is you may consider the use of both. A trucks for materials and crew, and a van for tools.


----------



## johnny roofer (Nov 13, 2011)

Normally, I send out 4 or 5 guys to a 25 to 30sq job, so they normally would take a dump truck and the van or a truck. So as far as material handling goes, the dump truck covers that. I'm leaning towards another van, I think. I just wish they had 4x4 vans! Lots of snow where I am.


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

johnny roofer said:


> I just wish they had 4x4 vans! Lots of snow where I am.


 they do..


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Interloc said:


> they do..


 Ditto.

For my gunsmithing business, I want to get a 4x4 van, raise up the suspension, and tacti-cool it it out.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

Tatci-cool? Making new words up grump?


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Naaa I am a member of very many gun forums and the professional soldiers that make fun of guys like me who are attracted to tactical weaponns call us tacti-cool. Yer damn right it's cool! I wish I could take credit.


----------



## Excellent Roofing (Dec 30, 2011)

*Trucks vs Vans*

We use both a van and truck for each crew. Each crew has 7 guys. 

Each crew has a Freightliner Sprinter Van for the tools with each pulling a roofing buggy www.equipter.com (Best Money We Ever Spent). And the Sprinter Van is a huge billboard for advertising our company and services.

Then we use a Ford F-450 4x4 crew cab diesel, with a flat bed and rack, and it pulls our dump trailer. We have one smaller Toyota Thundra crew cab 4x4 that pulls a smaller dump trailer, but still impressively gets the job done. We will probably switch to the new F-350 4x4 crew cab diesel in the future. We've had a lot of problems with our 2008 F-450. Most people say the 2002 models was much more reliable.


----------



## vtroofing (Sep 27, 2009)

johnny roofer said:


> Normally, I send out 4 or 5 guys to a 25 to 30sq job, so they normally would take a dump truck and the van or a truck. So as far as material handling goes, the dump truck covers that. I'm leaning towards another van, I think. I just wish they had 4x4 vans! Lots of snow where I am.


It's ether GMC Van has AWD, could be the cousin Chevy. Full time AWD.


----------



## vtroofing (Sep 27, 2009)

Excellent Roofing said:


> We use both a van and truck for each crew. Each crew has 7 guys.
> 
> Each crew has a Freightliner Sprinter Van for the tools with each pulling a roofing buggy www.equipter.com (Best Money We Ever Spent). And the Sprinter Van is a huge billboard for advertising our company and services.
> 
> Then we use a Ford F-450 4x4 crew cab diesel, with a flat bed and rack, and it pulls our dump trailer. We have one smaller Toyota Thundra crew cab 4x4 that pulls a smaller dump trailer, but still impressively gets the job done. We will probably switch to the new F-350 4x4 crew cab diesel in the future. We've had a lot of problems with our 2008 F-450. Most people say the 2002 models was much more reliable.


Gosh you should display a photo of your "Fleet". Really interested in what others are doing in terms of Billboard advertising. My Tundra only has it on the back window, that way when I want to drive like an [email protected]@hole I just roll er own


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

If I didn't drive like an A-hole my truck woud be all lettered up. I have a van that has modest lettering, if it were not 10 years old I would invest in making the roaming bill board. As for the rest of the fleet, it was sold for scrap.


----------



## NLshinglerBC (Nov 12, 2011)

HEY im looking to buy my first roofing truck

i plan on doing sub contracted new construction sloped shingle roofs.
pretty much all by myself with one or two helpers.

i will be hauling a gas compressor - 2 air guns, hoses - HAND TOOLS - 2 ladders, and i will eventually probably have to get a ladder hoist..

im interested in a single regular car
i have been looking at silverados...i like them, - any input on them would be great.
it is almost winter time here, i want somethingb 4x4
it may come down to it that i need to haul a trailer eventually open or closed, to transport my tools if i need..or scaffolding .

alot of people drive f150s AS there crew/ truck...
but as i said im interested in just a regular cab, unless some of you can list reeasons not to go with a regular cab..
i wannt a long box..4x4...not sure v6 or v8

i know there are no advantages to haveing a new truck as a roofing truck..
but i am being offered this oppurtunity that chances are will never re surface..
so should i go with a like 2-5 thousand dollar first work truck, or take advantage of a 10-20 thousand offer on a reliable roofing truck i can use for sales and as my personal work truck.

any help i can get is much appreciated, ive been searching for trucks for over a month now..
ill re - read thread, but , hopefully from my description you guys could offer something suitable ! I dont want something too heavy duty so im burning fuel and gas when im not hauling any weight
..
so like, some smaller pickups i guess some of ui may suggest wouold be ranger or dakota or something?
thanks, looking forward to response


----------



## smalpierre (Jan 2, 2012)

vtroofing said:


> Gosh you should display a photo of your "Fleet". Really interested in what others are doing in terms of Billboard advertising. My Tundra only has it on the back window, that way when I want to drive like an [email protected]@hole I just roll er own


He's not even counting the three tundras for the sales guys, or the two other vans. It's a royal pain to get everything in the parking lot :whistling:

How do you drive like an a-hole when it's cold :laughing:


----------



## vtroofing (Sep 27, 2009)

Well I should be honest- it's mostly my wife. She drives a smaller car and gets....overlooked.... and when she drives my truck it's like brake checks and visibility issues she has a bad habit of cutting people off.


----------



## smalpierre (Jan 2, 2012)

NLshinglerBC said:


> HEY im looking to buy my first roofing truck
> 
> i plan on doing sub contracted new construction sloped shingle roofs.
> pretty much all by myself with one or two helpers.
> ...


Don't get a small truck. You need to be able to fit sheet goods flat between the wheel wells, and gate closed.

You want the v-8. You don't save much gas with a v-6 since you have to step on it more. When you're hauling stuff around it gets worse. No power, and crappy gas mileage when hauling is what you'll get with the 6 cyl.

You probably would be better off with a 3/4 ton (f-250 or 2500) than a half ton truck, especially if you've got to haul trailers, even occasionally.


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

get the big one, with the crew cab,can be extra tool storage, but as said smaller trucks are lousy at hauling..


----------



## smalpierre (Jan 2, 2012)

The problem I've got with crew cabs, is that they usually have a short bed. I like long beds - lay sheet goods flat between wheel wells, gate shut.

The only crew cab long bed I've seen was a monstrosity ...


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

new dodges have crew cabs with long beds, dont look that big !?! :no:


----------



## johnny roofer (Nov 13, 2011)

I'd stay away from small trucks too, unless they are exclusively for quoting.
I'm in BC and if the vehicle is insured as a commercial vehicle you are going to have to make sure the you aren't overweight (which is easy to do with a half ton), if you get pulled over and you are over your GVW you will get fined or impounded.
My trucks are 1 ton diesel extended cabs or crew cabs with side mount aluminum boxes for tools, so my truck bed is available for plywood or shingles or whatever . You'll want an extended/crew cab in case you grow and need more seats, or in the winter we store our hoses in such in the trucks so they do not freeze. My trucks can also pull dump trailers and because they are diesels my fuel mileage is pretty consistant, whether if they are loaded or not. If you are in BC also there is a website repo.com (based in Burnaby) where you can get some pretty amazing deals on trucks, I have bought three vehicles from them. I also run 3/4 ton vans as you can load them up with everything, they are self contained, and they are heated. My guys always like a van on site. Good luck dude.


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

johnny roofer said:


> If you are in BC also there is a website repo.com (based in Burnaby) where you can get some pretty amazing deals on trucks,.


 I've wondered about the plsace are there vehicles still in running condition, I hear its you get what you see?


----------



## vtroofing (Sep 27, 2009)

I used to think I could never work with a short bed- mine is a mere 5'-6" and drop the tailgate and plywood is not an issue. Anything longer than drip edge goes on the rack. 

The back seat is ridiculously huge, back seats recline! To each his own but I'd prefer the cab space, comfortable ride and stupid power of my Tundra. And, I can take it through the car wash something I couldn't do with the dually or the dump truck. 

The truck is the first impression potential customers see before they see you! If it limps in, bed filled with beer cans and trash falling out when you open the door what do you think they think? Do you think they are ready to do business with a slob? Doubt it.


----------



## tinner666 (Oct 28, 2008)

I like my '82 Ford 250. Does all I want it to do. I'm still using it for the heavy stuff, but mostly use the white '95 150 lately.


----------



## smalpierre (Jan 2, 2012)

Interloc said:


> new dodges have crew cabs with long beds, dont look that big !?! :no:


I've got a 1st gen Ram d-250 single cab. My dream truck is a first gen 4x4 with a cummins 12v.

They made them in crew cab, but with a short box. I've seen conversions where they cut the frames and married the two trucks. They are LONG!!!

I'd like to see the new dodge to see how big it is, but it's got to be pretty big, and turning radius can't be all that great.

I wouldn't want a new one, but that's because I want the 12v not 24v cummins, and I want leaf springs on all 4 wheels. The ride isn't good, but it's a strong and simple setup.


----------



## Antknee roofing (Jul 20, 2010)

They both have there pro's and cons, the draw back we find with our vans is a lot of blind spots while backing a dump trailer. The mirrors are not as big or wide as some trucks and the panel sides without windows make it hard to keep track of the trailer at times.


----------



## blageurt (Dec 15, 2009)

I also have both.... a F350 460 dually dump and a Powerstroke Van...Both can Tow anything and are modified a little.....


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

Antknee roofing said:


> They both have there pro's and cons, the draw back we find with our vans is a lot of blind spots while backing a dump trailer. The mirrors are not as big or wide as some trucks and the panel sides without windows make it hard to keep track of the trailer at times.


 use a guider..:whistling:


----------



## vtroofing (Sep 27, 2009)

Or do what I did and back the trailer into the neighbors house. The alley between the two buildings 11'-2". Whoops.


----------



## jeffroofing (Feb 18, 2012)

what about box truck/van versuses regular cargo vans ? doesn't anyone find it a pain in the butt and more time consuming to load a regular cargo van back up vs having a box truck about 14 ft long? i am just wondering because i blew the head gasket on my box truck. it was a 1995 chevy c30 hd box truck with a 350 fuel injected motor in it. i just think the truck and me hauling an estimated 1500lbs worth of equipment and roofing accessories (underlayment etc for each job) all the time was too much for the motor since i have already replaced the head gasket. the GVW was 11k and motor only has 82k on it. 
I am debating on wheather to add another box truck or get another van. 
Right now i have a van i used for estiamteing which is a 2003 gmc 2500 extended cargo van with 3 doors. has a 4.3 v6 vortec motor in it and i do not think it will last a long time if i start hauling 1500lbs al the time. right now i use the gmc 2500 for estimates and repairs and small jobs. so my concerns are weight issusses/ loading/unloading issuses. and i usually stick a few people in the back of the box since it has cab access if they need ride to work. 

let me know your input regarding box truck/van. ive had my share of trucks and i wont go back to one for work because i find the only benefit with trucks for myself (since i do not haul cargo/dump trailers) is it is easier to grab plywood with trucks but i just lean the plywood up in the van if i had to and box trucks are easy to get plywood in and out. Much better advertisement with vans/box trucks.


----------



## blageurt (Dec 15, 2009)

You need to get a bigger engine or a Diesel for your Box truck ...350 is underpowered....454 would be better or a Duramax would be the best since it is a Chevy....


----------



## roofermikeinc (Jan 22, 2012)

*truck/van*

Had a gas Emglo compressor w/dual short tanks & Honda motor. Started w/1 pull & you could carry it w/1 arm. Had it locked down in my truck w/battleship chain & a big honkin' lock. They got it anyway. Musta' had a boltcutter big as me.
Strictly vans for me, now. 

Damn I miss that Emglo... :icon_cry:


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

blageurt said:


> Duramax would be the best since it is a Chevy....


:laughing::no::laughing:


----------



## apkole (Oct 31, 2008)

I owned a '91 W250 Cummins 4x4 Std cab 8' box Colorado Red. I purchased a '99 version, 24V Cummins and now own an '01 quad cab Cummins short box. I plowed snow with the first two trucks, front and back plows. Never had any complaints on maneuverability or turning radius. I really miss that 12V though. That engine would pick right off every time. Leaf springs were a rough ride, but never a doubt that it was a work truck. 

Newer engines want to see the crank sensor active before opening the fuel valve, so it always feels like they're thinking about whether or not they want to start. That '91 had plenty of daylight around the engine under the hood. Felt like you could still wrench it yourself if you put your mind to it. Not so much with the newer stuff.

Sorry about the hi jack. We get along with that '01 and use our 14' dump trailer to get the larger scaffolding and ladders to the job. I do have a (non-lockable) topper on the truck. If concern is theft, I usually find a way to get equipment off loaded and locked, either in customer's garage or our pole barn and garage. Residential roofing is a real PIA for all the different types of equipment we need. An equipment trailer makes some sense, but still seems way too easy for someone to hook up and drive away with your livelyhood in it.



smalpierre said:


> I've got a 1st gen Ram d-250 single cab. My dream truck is a first gen 4x4 with a cummins 12v.
> 
> They made them in crew cab, but with a short box. I've seen conversions where they cut the frames and married the two trucks. They are LONG!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## John's Roofing (Nov 16, 2011)

I have a Dodge 2500 4x4....great power...can seat 6 or 7 comfortably....and then we have a dumptrailer for disposal ....Have a 14 foot cargo trailer.(pull it with my F250)..for all tools and supplies....built shelves so we can keep it organized....go to it and know where everything is...shelving on one side for drip edge, etc. on other side have a space where I carry 4 or 5 sheets of plywood..up front inside door have shelving for smaller supplies.....On top of cargo trailer had ladder racks so I can carry ladders and my shingle hoist...key to a cargo trailer is having the help keep it organized....That way we can leave trailers at work site at the end of the day ! !


----------



## charlotteroofers (Oct 4, 2010)

Whether you choose a Truck or Van..always choose Diesel...you need something with power to haul all your Roofing materials and tools around.

Charlotte Roofing, Roof Repair Charlotte NC, Roofing companies in Charlotte NC, Roof Replacement Charlotte North Carolina, Roofing Contractors in Charlotte


----------



## Billy Luttrell (May 3, 2010)

Back in the late 90s my dad and I bought matching 97 ford rangers for estimating. Mine went from estimating to estimating/repairs to estimating/repairs/EVERYTHING.

in 1999, I had to replace the rear end, in 2000 I had to replace the clutch, in 2001 I sold it to one of my dads guys.

At the very MINIMUM get an f150 or 1500 series, if you are going to do anything besides estimates/repairs and the occasional hauling of bundles/rolls/and ladders....3/4 ton or better.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

Huh I pull my Camper behind my 2005 1/2 ton chevy crew cab. It only weighs like 6k though. I have been known to put a skid steer or mini excavator behind it though. 10K for the skid and trailer is a bit much. :thumbup: I figure as soon as I break this one I can get a 3/4 or 1 ton diesel and the wife can't bitch too much.


----------



## Guttersmiths (Jul 30, 2012)

I'm looking at the 10 ft bed diesel vans. Diesel for towing and 10 foot beds for all of our edge metals, copings, copper downspouts etc.


----------



## PalmBeachBuilder (Aug 16, 2012)

It all depends on the equipment. It is obvious that larger equipment will be easier with a truck because the bed is open, although the benefit of having an enclosure with ac or heating is nice with the van. Of course you could get a truck with a cover too.


----------



## roofermikeinc (Jan 22, 2012)

*Miami Roofer Likes Both ...in one!*

Truck or van? . . .YES !
Best Lil' Roofing Company in Miami welcomes its latest addition. The more I looked at this '99 F-350 UHaul the more it looked like the perfect truck or us . We do a lot of residential repairs, lotta' different stuff. No more forgetting [email protected] It carries EVERYTHING. 
Before I left the paint shop a guy asked if that was my truck, gave me a card & said his seafood market was leaking . . .Runs like a car, cold AC, almost new Goodyears all around and love the ramp! www.roofermikeinc.com

LIKE Roofer Mike Inc @ www.Facebook/RooferMikeInc.com


----------



## blageurt (Dec 15, 2009)

*I Like*

Too freaking bad it is a Chevy POS.......Duramax I get semi hard...


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Guys and their brand loyalty make me smile.  

I know guys who love chevys, I know guys whos chevys died early deaths. I buy dodge because they are cheap, everything falls apart but the drive train, but what do you want in a work truck? LOL I have no brand loyalty, I'll buy what ever suits my needs, and for a work truck I get the best deal on. I usually buy used fleet vehicles and save a friggin ton of cash!


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

blageurt said:


> Too freaking bad it is a Chevy POS.......Duramax I get semi hard...


The van above is a ford...


----------



## roofermikeinc (Jan 22, 2012)

That's Roofer Mike blue, not Chevy blue. F-350. Grump's right. Started with a Chevy Astro & then got this Ford. A Dodge may be next . . .


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

Nearly all of our trucks are regular cab long box Chevy, 2wd 1/2 tons, we do have one 3/4 ton that is the supers and a f450 for pulling various trailers. The thing about chevy's like that is they are very cheap when you can find them. Paid around 4k for the last one a few years ago at an auction that included a ladder rake and tool box. Was around 4 years old and had 30k miles. 

Plus they all have hardly any options, no power anything but they do have A/C.


----------

